# Bigfoot



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

It’s spring, any new Bigfoot stories floating around?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife accidentally drooped her bowling ball on my foot and it is now swollen ans quite big.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> My wife accidentally drooped her bowling ball on my foot and it is now swollen ans quite big.


Not yet, but my wife got a shirt for my birthday.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

There are several, just gotta know where to look


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Bluefinn said:


> Not yet, but my wife got a shirt for my birthday.
> View attachment 357183


Where did she buy that? It is awesome!


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

His name is Darrell.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2020)

Here we go again!!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Bronson said:


> Where did she buy that? It is awesome!


Amazon, of course.


----------



## RogerM (May 6, 2017)

MagicMarker said:


> It’s spring, any new Bigfoot stories floating around?


yeah his name is daryl


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I heard from Ms bigfoot her name is Gwendelyn  shes all clear from some tick trbl and wants to meet up at next blues festival again I think Ill stay clear  no more moonshine n blues


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

daryl!!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Specwar said:


> There are several, just gotta know where to look
> View attachment 357227


Must of been the effects from cheap alcohol getting to their head. LOL


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Just me maybe, but I think they're extraterrestrial beings. They can be seen and not caught, no hair found for dna, no scat found. Could be they have the ability to be invisible too. ...I know this cause Daryl told me one night.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

With all the high tech technologies the military is using you think they prolly already picked up bigfoot and hid them them in Area 52. It's the only logical reasons just saying.......


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

MagicMarker said:


> It’s spring, any new Bigfoot stories floating around?


well summer is almost over and I heard that Daryl got elected to the hide and seek hall of fame this is long overdue just like my reply lol


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Upland said:


> well summer is almost over and I heard that Daryl got elected to the hide and seek hall of fame this is long overdue just like my reply lol


you guys must have too much time on your hands. Some day i hope he comes and bites all of u on the arse.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

snuff1 said:


> you guys must have too much time on your hands. Some day i hope he comes and bites all of u on the arse.


now Daryl and I are Old friend's when I was 19 driving on a old country road we seen something that caught our attention not sure exactly what it was until I received a Christmas Card from Daryl Thanking me for not Running his big a$$ over Yep lots and lots of time


----------



## Chis basham (Jul 19, 2020)

Bigfoot smigfoot my friend and I saw poppa smurf one night at tar hollow both of us saw him at the same time so I no they exist .he ran across the street in front of us.ahh the good old days when lsd was clean tru story


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thats either the biggest morel, or the smallest bigfoot i ever seen.


----------

